# melo RBA or equivalent



## jguile415 (22/11/15)

Anyone have a deck for the melo tank? Tried rebuilding the stock coils and not winning yet..


----------



## vaporbud77 (22/11/15)

Yeah I've managed to use the Triton rba on my melo 2 tank, but only horizontal coils have been working, will have another go at the vertical coils again.


----------



## jguile415 (22/11/15)

Excellent! Thanks so much


----------



## jguile415 (29/11/15)

Successfully built a vertical coil on that little RBA today! 6/5 wrap, 26g tiger wire .52ohm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/11/15)

jguile415 said:


> Successfully built a vertical coil on that little RBA today! 6/5 wrap, 26g tiger wire .52ohm



Pictures, pictures @jguile415 !!


----------



## jguile415 (29/11/15)

Will do.. it's in my wife's tank so once I can pry it out of her hands for a second or 2 i'll take a pic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jguile415 (29/11/15)

I must say I am enjoying the flavour from the Tiger wire! Did a dual build on my Bellus (pic coming shortly)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jguile415 (29/11/15)

Vertical build on the triton RBA. Hard to see exactly but a mission to take apart without pulling the coil out... very finicky deck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jguile415 (29/11/15)

Dual 26g tiger wire build on the Bellus... comes in at .29 ohms

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/11/15)

Great stuff @jguile415 !


----------



## jguile415 (29/11/15)

Silver said:


> Great stuff @jguile415 !


Thanks man  love messing around with this here building thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jguile415 (29/11/15)

Now to try squeeze a dual coil into that little deck....


----------



## jguile415 (29/11/15)

A little optimistic maybe? Hahaha


----------



## vaporbud77 (29/11/15)

What's the inner diameter of the vertical coil on the Triton rta because I seem to get leaking with 3.5mm?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## jguile415 (29/11/15)

3mm... the wicking is a little tricky with the vertical build. I put an extra tiny piece of cotton in each of the juice channels, no leaks or dry hits so far.. it's been in that tank for most of the day


----------



## jguile415 (29/11/15)

I have managed to rebuild the stock coils but it's been a bit hit and miss, one will work perfectly then another one won't read.. the RBA is the way forward


----------



## vaporbud77 (29/11/15)

How much wick do you use for the vertical coil? 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## vaporbud77 (29/11/15)

When you wrap it around the coil?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## jguile415 (29/11/15)

As little as possible  cut a piece of cotton about the same width as the coil, take off most of the excess cotton...leave the first and second layer, wrap it around the coil twice. Should fit in the RBA pretty snuggly. Make sure that the top and bottom of the coil aren't covered with cotton. Put the RBA back to together then put a LITTLE bit of cotton in the juice holes... just enough to block them but not enough so that juice can't get through the cotton. Hope that helps  if not i'll post pics tomorrow evening


----------



## vaporbud77 (30/11/15)

Ok cool I'll try another vertical coil after my exam (last one!!).

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jguile415 (30/11/15)

vaporbud77 said:


> Ok cool I'll try another vertical coil after my exam (last one!!).
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Cool! Let us know how it goes


----------



## vaporbud77 (4/12/15)

Still no luck with the vertical coils. Still getting that horrible nickel taste

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## jguile415 (4/12/15)

Aww man  i haven't tried doing a build with nichrome yet, only kanthal


----------



## vaporbud77 (4/12/15)

I tried kanthal again now. But left it to sit for a while, just been using the dripper for now. Will let you know if I have come right this time 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Casper (21/6/16)

Can anyone tell me, if the Melo2 RBA works in the Melo3 4ml tank please?


----------



## Andre (21/6/16)

Casper said:


> Can anyone tell me, if the Melo2 RBA works in the Melo3 4ml tank please?


Yes, it does. Sturdy unit. Easy to coil for me.


----------



## Casper (21/6/16)

Andre said:


> Yes, it does. Sturdy unit. Easy to coil for me.


Thanks so much brother!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

